#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  A bit of help please.

## Maanaam

I could spend hours googling, but here is my first stop.
Mrs Naam has 2 Hotmail accounts. Has had them for years and has accessed both of them from her laptop.
The other day she was denied access to her main account. She went through the password reset procedure and still gets the message "It looks like someone else maybe using your account" message.
She goes through the process again and again, each time receiving the reset code in her alternative account, signing out and trying to sign into the major account again and each time getting the same "It looks like someone else maybe using your account" message. 
Tried signing in on my laptop with the new verification code, same message.
Doesn't make sense.
Any advice, please?

Another weird thing: She has her phone number registered, and when she does the "send code to my phone" option, no txt comes through. Tried it several times.

----------


## raycarey

have you tried clearing your history and cache and deleting all cookies with "hotmail", "live" or "msn"?

----------


## raycarey

what about signing in with a different browser?  or on her phone?

btw, hotmail is kind of crap (i have an account i use for some random things), so it could just be an error on their end that will eventually be resolved....but i'd start with what i mentioned above.


good luck.

----------


## Maanaam

Yeah, well that is why she tried on my laptop. I don't use hotmail.
Thanks for the suggestions. Cheers.

----------


## raycarey

it's horrible...i should just dump that account i have but i used to for a lot of things back in the day and still get moderately important emails to that account.

did she ever use your laptop to sign in before this problem?

----------


## Maanaam

No, never used mine, and used hers for both accounts for years.
It doesn't make sense that in entering the verification code then entering the new password that she gets the same "Looks like someone is using your account" message and is prompted to reset the password. Every time.

Yeah, she would dump that account but has too much stored in it now. Needs to access it to retrieve what she needs...irony.

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Cant access your account?*

There are ways to recover your account, even if a hacker has changed the password. If your account has been hacked, first try to reset your password. If you previously connected your account with an additional email address and/or a mobile phone number, we will send your new password there. You dont need to know the password to reset it.
If you cant reset your password, and you havent already added security information to your account, you can still get back into the account by *filling out a questionnaire.* You will be asked specific questions about the account and email messages that might be stored there. Someone will get back to you within 24 hours (typically a lot sooner).

----------


## Maanaam

Thanks Harry. Did that one too and it went straight into password replace and the whole rigamarole again.
Here's the thing; Put the new password in and it straight away comes up with "It seems someone else is using your account". It's not a wrong PW message, and it's not a message about another device. Text messages not going to her phone either, yet it's her phone number they prompted her to have a code sent to.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thanks Harry. Did that one too and it went straight into password replace and the whole rigamarole again.
> Here's the thing; Put the new password in and it straight away comes up with "It seems someone else is using your account". It's not a wrong PW message, and it's not a message about another device. Text messages not going to her phone either, yet it's her phone number they prompted her to have a code sent to.


Hang on,

You filled out the questionnaire and they didn't contact you?

----------


## jabir

I had a similar 'looped' Hotmail error a while back, where I couldn't get into a linked account for verification and codes sent to phone did not work.

Finally ended up at a Microsoft forum (not sure which one) and from there directed to a real time Hotmail support that resolved it within a few minutes after I explained the problem and responses with some screen shots. Not much there, no specifics but hope it helps.

----------


## Luigi

> Hang on,
> 
> You filled out the questionnaire and they didn't contact you?


I suspect he doesn't know what he has or hasn't done.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Google "Is Hotmail dead?" The response will be "Yep". Hotmail no longer exists, nor do any of the accounts or account data. Switched to Outlook.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Google "Is Hotmail dead?" The response will be "Yep". Hotmail no longer exists, nor do any of the accounts or account data. Switched to Outlook.


Horseshit.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Horseshit.


 Did you Google it? I had several Hotmail accounts that all went belly up several months ago when Hotmail was replaced by Outlook..

----------


## crackerjack101

I've had a hotmail account for ages and it's still called Hotmail but I assume it's really outlook. Still works ok.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Did you Google it? I had several Hotmail accounts that all went belly up several months ago when Hotmail was replaced by Outlook..


I'm guessing it's because you didn't use them enough to read the emails they sent out.

I have three hotmail accounts that I still use.

They moved all of the Hotmail and Live.com accounts to Outlook.com and IIRC you had to verify that the account was still active.

Probably a good move as there would have been loads of dead ones just taking up space, and what's the point in moving them?



> *Hotmail Is Dead; What Will Happen To @Hotmail.com Email Addresses?*
> 
> BY *MARIA VULTAGGIO@MARIAMZZARELLA*ON 05/02/13 AT 11:07 PM
> 
> Ding-dong Hotmail’s dead.
> 
> Microsoft has officially transferred all Hotmail accounts to its newer system: Outlook. *There’s no need for Hotmail users to worry, though; their address will still be @hotmail and they can still send and receive messages from that account.*

----------


## Dragonfly

hotmail was great for signing up only to gay porn, but nothing else

is that why you have 3 of them, harry ?  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> hotmail was great for signing up only to gay porn, but nothing else
> 
> is that why you have 3 of them, harry ?



Oh look, it's the "IT Expert".

----------


## HuangLao

> I'm guessing it's because you didn't use them enough to read the emails they sent out.
> 
> I have three hotmail accounts that I still use.
> 
> They moved all of the Hotmail and Live.com accounts to Outlook.com and IIRC you had to verify that the account was still active.
> 
> Probably a good move as there would have been loads of dead ones just taking up space, and what's the point in moving them?



What was the politics behind the broad and dramatic change, Harry? I refer to the technical politics of it all.
This transfer of all Hotmail and later live.com accounts to outlook didn't take place yesterday, but came about a few years ago - depending on locale. And a greater percentage still retain [technically] @hotmail address - 

I believe, in the day, hotmail might have been the most commonly used email service with millions upon millions of accounts worldwide, as it was the most promoted and available of the mainstream commercial networks. Somewhere along the line, Microsoft stumbled and lost to more accessible and easier to use commercial types [gmail, aol, yahoo among others] and then when they fucked around around with the first change of @live.com which eventually morphed onto what is now Outlook


Microsoft doesn't have a keen reputation for public changes - software, OS, browsers, email services, etc -

----------


## Maanaam

> Hang on,
> 
> You filled out the questionnaire and they didn't contact you?


No, it was just the loop again of resetting the password. Clicked your link (which we did yesterday too from our own struggles) for the questionaire and it's just prompts for an alternative address to send the verification code.
Just did it again from your link: "Looks like someone is using your account". Signed out of everything. She's never used this account on her phone or her tablet. As I said, it's odd that it reaches the conclusion that someone is using the account straight after it allowing a password reset and without any mention of wrong password or anything about devices.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> No, it was just the loop again of resetting the password. Clicked your link (which we did yesterday too from our own struggles) for the questionaire and it's just prompts for an alternative address to send the verification code.


You don't get the questionnaire until you verify.

Duh.

The alternate email is so they can ask you questions if needed, FFS.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What was the politics behind the broad and dramatic change, Harry? I refer to the technical politics of it all.
> This transfer of all Hotmail and later live.com accounts to outlook didn't take place yesterday, but came about a few years ago - depending on locale. And a greater percentage still retain [technically] @hotmail address - 
> 
> I believe, in the day, hotmail might have been the most commonly used email service with millions upon millions of accounts worldwide, as it was the most promoted and available of the mainstream commercial networks. Somewhere along the line, Microsoft stumbled and lost to more accessible and easier to use commercial types [gmail, aol, yahoo among others] and then when they fucked around around with the first change of @live.com which eventually morphed onto what is now Outlook
> 
> 
> Microsoft doesn't have a keen reputation for public changes - software, OS, browsers, email services, etc -


They bought Hotmail from someone else. There was probably a ton of shit old legacy code they didn't want to rewrite or maintain.

Live.com was supposed to be their big User Portal to everything.

But the Exchange team, who wrote Active Directory as well, obviously decided to move the whole thing onto the Internet, so Outlook won.

That would be my guess.

----------


## Maanaam

> You don't get the questionnaire until you verify.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> The alternate email is so they can ask you questions if needed, FFS.


Thanks for your advice so far Harry. I don't think you're up to it. As I have been saying, there is no questionnaire. Not online in the screen that comes up after verifying, nor in her email (the alternate one from which she gets the verification code).

I have been Googling and have read numerous accounts of the same problem. Have not found an answer yet.

----------


## Maanaam

> I suspect he doesn't know what he has or hasn't done.


Is that the best you can do Mr Brer Fox who is so blinded by his narcissism that he falls for it every time?
Pack your hatred (borne of insecurity) of me away, bud. It's making you look foolish.

----------


## aging one

Please find out exactly how she got locked out. Sounds to me like she fell for a scam in her email account.  Sorry to be harsh, but other than being hacked by a computer savvy friend this is the only answer I can see. I once clicked on a Pay Pal notification and thank my bank for giving me a hand.

----------


## uncle junior

They have a chat line for email support. Just ask them what's going on

https://partner.support.services.mic...tact/menu/msa/

----------


## Luigi

> Sounds to me like she fell for a scam in her email account.


Quite common, the Nigerian men will be professionals at anyone that is interested/falls for it.



Have you checked the bank account?

----------


## Maanaam

> Please find out exactly how she got locked out. Sounds to me like she fell for a scam in her email account.  Sorry to be harsh, but other than being hacked by a computer savvy friend this is the only answer I can see. I once clicked on a Pay Pal notification and thank my bank for giving me a hand.


Yeah, this sounds possible. 
A few days ago she tried to log in and failed...she's been trying to get back in ever since and now I've jumped on board.
The thing I keep thinking about is the message; "Looks like someone else is using your account", even after a verified password change.
Think about it. Hotmail is giving this message even after accepting her password renewal.
I'll do some browsing. One thing I'm looking for is options within a hotmail account such as "Do not allow any other device to access this account" or somesuch.
If she's been hacked, then surely the password change would cut out the hacker.
She's not the type to fall for a scam, but it could happen I suppose.

----------


## Luigi

How many times do you need to be told...........


https://account.live.com/acsr?mkt=en-US&mn


https://partner.support.services.mic...tact/menu/msa/



Jeeeeeeeeeeeeebus. It's starting to look that you actually _are_ retarded.  :Dunno:

----------


## Maanaam

^ How many times do you need to be told, that first link you gave just takes me through the same useless loop of renewing the PW only to be told, "It looks like someone else is using your account". Really, at least 3 times I've mentioned it.
Jeeeeeeeeebus!

The second link may be helpful but at this stage I am not going to pay Microsoft to fix a problem with an issue in Hotmail. Thank you anyway, Uncle Junior.

----------


## uncle junior

> The second link may be helpful but at this stage I am not going to pay Microsoft to fix a problem with an issue in Hotmail. T


They asked for money??

----------


## Luigi

> just takes me through the same useless loop of renewing the PW





> The second link may be helpful but at this stage I am not going to pay Microsoft to fix a problem with an issue in Hotmail.





Sorry to say.......





> I suspect he doesn't know what he has or hasn't done.





> It's starting to look that you actually _are_ retarded.



I called it.


A bit of help: Go back and do them a bit slower.... and a bit more properlierer. And you'll be all good bud. Once you're chatting with them, they'll have it sorted, and the Nigerian bloke booted out, in no time.  :tumbs:

----------


## Maanaam

> They asked for money??


Yes, it's a paid service. It's in the T's & C's.

----------


## uncle junior

> It's in the T's & C's.


Didn't know anybody read those. Talk with them anyway, can't hurt and they might give you a freebie

Also, it could be malware, I'd do a major malware cleaning on your laptop(s)

----------


## Luigi

> They asked for money??





> Yes


You talked to them and they asked you to pay to unlock your email account?


Stop lying.

----------


## uncle junior

Yeah, seems odd, I've been locked out of other accts, never been hit up  for money to get back in.

----------


## Luigi

Yes, but you actually used the help service properly.


Had the same with 3 Yahoo accounts years ago. Quick chat with some bird and all sorted.


Easy peasy titty sqeazy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ How many times do you need to be told, that first link you gave just takes me through the same useless loop of renewing the PW only to be told, "It looks like someone else is using your account". Really, at least 3 times I've mentioned it.
> Jeeeeeeeeebus!
> 
> The second link may be helpful but at this stage I am not going to pay Microsoft to fix a problem with an issue in Hotmail. Thank you anyway, Uncle Junior.



The link I gave you takes you to a questionnaire that you fill out and then they contact you.

You gave up on it because it asked you for a verification email address.

Take your time and follow the advice instead of whinging.

----------


## Luigi

^ He gets frustrated and angry easily. 


Quite simple to do, really, following the simple instructions already given to him numerous times. 


 :Dunno: 


Maybe he's just trolling à la Fluke.

----------


## Maanaam

> Didn't know anybody read those. Talk with them anyway, can't hurt and they might give you a freebie
> 
> Also, it could be malware, I'd do a major malware cleaning on your laptop(s)


You have to read the T's and C's to get the process going. Most of the blurb is about dispute over fee resolution and legalities ...doesn't auger well. :smiley laughing: 

Can't be malware because we have been trying on more than one device.

----------


## Maanaam

> The link I gave you takes you to a questionnaire that you fill out and then they contact you.
> 
> You gave up on it because it asked you for a verification email address.
> 
> Take your time and follow the advice instead of whinging.


No Harry, a genuine thank you for persisting, but I didn't give up on it and followed through with the process, if for no other reason than to be sure Lulu does not know what he's trying to be an expert about, as usual.
I got the loop again. No questionnaire. Sign in from the link at the end of the process (retrieve verification code from alternate email address, copy into field). "Your account seems to be....".

----------


## Luigi

> Maybe he's just trolling à la Fluke.


Yup, definitely a Fluke-esque troll.


Asking for help/advice, then playing the retard when the solution is given to him.  :Smile:  



On'ya Manny.  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> You talked to them and they asked you to pay to unlock your email account?
> 
> 
> Stop lying.


Jeebers, you're dumb. 
Follow your own link. You land and then have to read the T's and C's to progress.....go on, do it smart guy.

----------


## Maanaam

> Yes, but you actually used the help service properly.
> 
> 
> Had the same with 3 Yahoo accounts years ago. Quick chat with some bird and all sorted.
> 
> 
> Easy peasy titty sqeazy.


Erm, Yahoo, and "years ago"...not necessarily the same situation with Hotmail, Live and Outlook now.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luigi

Definitely 'tard trolling.  :Smile: 

https://partner.support.services.mic...tact/menu/msa/

All you do is enter the details, and you enter the 'chat' with their 'tard helper.  :Smile: 



Manny outed as Fluke's multi. Forgot to change to the Fluke account for the 'tard troll.  :Very Happy:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yeah fuck that shit.

Tell the missus to open a GMail account.

----------


## Luigi

> https://partner.support.services.mic...tact/menu/msa/








Could'nae be easier bud. Top man is Kev.  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

the "luluscoffinpie" gave me a laugh...

----------


## Luigi

Just dun go searching me on Faceybook or NE thing.

----------


## uncle junior

^^^yeah, that. Shouldn't be any talk of payment or t&c

----------


## Luigi

Ahh Sure he dun' know wot he be doing. 


Be all a' tweaking off the Tina.  :Sad:

----------


## Luigi

Get it sorted bud?

----------


## Luigi

:'(


It's common courtesy to keep us updated on your issues. Get it sorted through the chat bud?

----------


## Luigi

> Jeebers, you're dumb. 
> Follow your own link. You land and then have to read the T's and C's to progress.....go on, do it smart guy.


https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/18...ml#post3662432


Kev just gave me a shout, just to check me lulu.scoffinpie@hotabotamail ain't be tardin' no more.

Top guy, Sir Kev. Even speaks fluent rardin' so you'll be sweet as a nut bud.


Said he's holding off going to the toilet just in case he misses your chat convo. 

Don't let Kev down bud, he be all crossed legged at this stage waitin' for ya.

----------


## cyrille

Just to clarify, this is the sort of stuff you don't consider 'boring' at all, right?

You endlessly trying to get on Manaam's nerves?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## aging one

> :'(
> 
> 
> It's common courtesy to keep us updated on your issues. Get it sorted through the chat bud?





> Kev just gave me a shout, just to check me lulu.scoffinpie@hotabotamail ain't be tardin' no more.
> 
> Top guy, Sir Kev. Even speaks fluent rardin' so you'll be sweet as a nut bud.
> 
> 
> Said he's holding off going to the toilet just in case he misses your chat convo.
> 
> Don't let Kev down bud, he be all crossed legged at this stage waitin' for ya


Trolling much?

----------


## Luigi

Helping.  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

I've been trying uncle junior's link which worked and got me connected to Bianca. After 20 minutes of going round in circles, including getting the same "Looks like someone is using..." message, she said please wait whiel I talk to my support team....a further 20 minutes and the connection was lost....signing in to that chat service again now.

----------


## Maanaam

FFs.... trying to reconnect gets me the same error message!!!

----------


## Luigi

> After 20 minutes of going round in circles, including getting the same "Looks like someone is using..." message, she said please wait whiel I talk to my support team....a further 20 minutes


How much per minute?

----------


## uncle junior

> FFs.... trying to reconnect gets me the same error message!!!


If you're getting that just connecting to the chat support, it may be malware interference.

----------


## Maanaam

> ^^^yeah, that. Shouldn't be any talk of payment or t&c


So, land on the page and there's "When you contact support, you agree to the support Service Agreement terms."

Thus...
*Payment, Billing, Renewal, Refund**Payment and Account Information. If you choose to purchase a PPI Service or a Support Service subscription through Answer Desk, you must provide the payment method and information (i.e., credit card or debit or check card number) required to purchase the Support Services. We are not responsible for your card or bank charging you as a result of our processing of your credit/debit card payment in accordance with your purchase. I*

----------


## Maanaam

Finally, today, got it all sorted after several attempts and getting disconnected from chat.

Thanks for the help everyone, including Lulu.

----------


## uncle junior

> So, land on the page and there's "When you contact support, you agree to the support Service Agreement terms."


I just  tried chatting with them through the link I put up. No talk of money,and got hold of customer support in less than a  minute. Dunno know what you're doiing, but if you got it fixed, no worries then.

----------


## Luigi

1,000thb to whoever hacks and block's Manny's email account again.  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

Cheapskate.

----------


## Maanaam

> I just  tried chatting with them through the link I put up. No talk of money,and got hold of customer support in less than a  minute. Dunno know what you're doiing, but if you got it fixed, no worries then.


Yes, as it turned out it was not charged. And thanks Uncle Jr for the link. I initially hesitated because I read the T's and C's and saw guff about charges.
But thanks to Lulu, I tried it and eventually had success.
Thanks to both of you.

----------

